
WHO Spends Nearly as Much on Travel as Combined Programs to Fight Disease - mudil
https://www.apnews.com/1cf4791dc5c14b9299e0f532c75f63b2/AP-Exclusive:-Health-agency-spends-more-on-travel-than-AIDS
======
nabla9
Not surprising, since the primary role of WHO is to direct and coordinate
international health within the United Nations’ system.

[http://www.who.int/about/what-we-do/en/](http://www.who.int/about/what-we-
do/en/)

\---

We are the directing and coordinating authority on international health within
the United Nations’ system.

We do this by:

* providing leadership on matters critical to health and engaging in partnerships where joint action is needed;

* shaping the research agenda and stimulating the generation, translation and dissemination of valuable knowledge;

* setting norms and standards and promoting and monitoring their implementation;

* articulating ethical and evidence-based policy options;

* providing technical support, catalysing change, and building sustainable institutional capacity; and

* monitoring the health situation and assessing health trends.

~~~
mudil
Then it should be renamed World Travel Organization for Organization of
Health. Shouldn't providing, shaping, setting, articulating, and monitoring be
more expensive than traveling?

------
foobarbazetc
So?

How else do you get people places?

~~~
mudil
So?

How else do you justify the bureaucracy that is there for its own sake?

